# Add music to your video question?



## Hobo Mud (Jan 3, 2016)

I do apologise if this post is in the wrong section. Just took a educated guess as where to place it. Does anyone have a good recommendation on the best free app to add music to your videos on you phone, referring to videos you record then adding music to them. Have tried a few but they all suck. Appreciate any info. Thanks... Peace and safe travels.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 3, 2016)

Found these, hope they are helpful.

For Mac/iPhone : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instavideo-add-music-to-videos/id715257165?mt=8

For YouTube:


----------

